# Sticky/Pinned Thread cleanup



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

Have we given some thought to doing a cleanup of stickied/pinned threads? Some of our subforums have pinned threads that are a bit of a headscratcher, like the "New Phil Barone Tenor Mouthpiece Review" thread in the "Tenor Mouthpiece" subforum. That one is a member review of a mouthpiece that Phil only made 4 of and that there are no photos of that devolves into some weird argument about posting sound clips for some reason.

In general, we seem to have been in a phase from about 2013 to 2015 where we stickied new product announcements and then never unstickied them, which is a bit confusing and makes some of the sensible sticky threads, like the legendary and contentious "Link Quality Issues" thread a little hard to find and very easy to skip.

The Tenor mouthpiece subforum is the most egregious offender, but throughout the site, I think we have gone through periods of getting a little sticky-happy without unsticking the threads, which makes valuable sticky posts like rules threads, fundamental information threads, tributes to passed community members, etc a lot harder to find and waters down the effect a bit.

This isn't a new problem, but I think it's exacerbated by the fact that the new forum view means that the thread listing in each subforum dedicates a lot more vertical space to each thread, which obscures new posts until you scroll down. It's mostly fine because I find it a bit more readable, but it's a bit annoying in this specific case where there are a bunch of threads that I basically know I will be skipping every time.

Apologies if this should have gone somewhere else or if this has been brought up elsewhere. I wasn't able to find anything by searching, but maybe I was searching for the wrong things.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

If you want to post example links here the Mod team can review and adjust if needed.

Jeff M


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

Everything in the tenor mouthpiece subforum probably needs review:









Tenor mpc







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@Pete Thomas

Can you and the team check this out, you guys would know what to keep more than me.

Jeff M


----------

